# Xtrema 2 piston question



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I was cleaning my Xtrema 2 this weekend and noticed that the ring on the top of the piston wasn't a complete circle. It goes all the way around the piston, but appears to be cracked. I am wondering if it is supposed to be this way or not. I have not had any problems cycling shells this fall, but it just concerned me a little bit and I want to make sure everything is all good before we head to Canada. If one of my Xtrema 2 brothers out there could take a gander at their piston and let me know what you see I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks again, 
Justin


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes the ring is split. Nothing wrong


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

pow is right, I know to looks funny - but it is correct


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

